# Bordeaux and bulldog



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a few recent pics of my two..Dave is coming along well and getting huge!


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

They are stunning!


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Fiona..


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Wow! They are really beautiful !!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

There both stunning.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Love the portraits. :thumbup:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh my he is changing so much. Gorgeous


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I recognise you from TP . I love Dave .


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow amazing photos.


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

I love them both! :thumbup:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> I recognise you from TP . I love Dave .


:scared: lol Cheers I do go on TP occasionally.:

Thanks everyone else too for the kind comments.He is really changing now and sadly his puppy looks are gone but at least I have plenty of pics to look back on:thumbup:


----------

